# Stopover in Portsmouth near ferry port wanted



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please can anyone recommend a good place to overnight in Portsmouth as near to the loading ramp of the Brittany Ferry Caen service as possible ? This is for late March.

We're not into roadside parking but don't really want to pay for an all-singing camping park for a few hours.

G


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

If your going on the early morning sailing you could time your arrival after the night before sailings have finished checking in, it's about 10.00pm then just park in the car park before check in. As long as your up and about at about 6 to 6.30am you won't have any problem. Done it myself a few times.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try the viewpoints on top of Portsdown Hill. Loads of space snack wagon and terrific views. The Churchillian pub does splendid meals as well.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Please be advised *do not *stop over night on Portsdown Hill, we live nearby and have heard of the travellers causing problems.........this comes from the local ploice at Cosham.

Keith


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Try Port Solent, its the junction before the ferry port (about 2-3 miles away) and has a large car park. If you follow the road past the david lloyd gym and the main car park you will come to the gate to Horsea Island (Defence Diving School). Just outside the gate is a turning area which is used by dog walkers, fishermen etc. Port Solent has many places to eat and a few pubs.

Bubblehead


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks everyone. Very useful information. Given that I am paranoid about being late for a ferry I think we might take up the suggestion of the docks. We have to be ready for boarding at 8.15am so that way we should not miss the boat !

G


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi ,

If you are members of the Caravan Club they have a CL at Denmead Mr Newbury, We were there a few weeks ago, about 15 mins to Ferry and a reasonable site for a nights stop. Very quiet and facilities available and only a fiver. Not worth any other hassle.

Alan


----------

